# Pygmy Pigs



## Exotic X (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,
Has anyone ever had any experience with a pygmy pig?
I think they are really cute and would love one.

Thanks Amy.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ooo i sooo want one


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jonathan Ross has a couple!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Exotic X said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone ever had any experience with a pygmy pig?
> I think they are really cute and would love one.
> 
> Thanks Amy.


Your not having any! LOL..

John


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*mini pigs*

pennywell farm sell great little mini pigs. will only sell in pairsa though.

approx £150 each.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

How big do they actually get?..

John


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Reptile world said:


> How big do they actually get?..
> 
> John


 
the pennywell pigs (exclusive to them) are also known as teacup pigs cos they are so tiny.

http://www.dailypets.co.uk/2008/03/05/cute-miniature-pigs/


unfortunately, they very rarely sell any and have an enormous waiting list. 

have them on veiw at the farm though if any of you are down Devon way.


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Jonathan Ross has a couple!


Saw him on tv recently and he said they had got really big.


----------

